# JKD Instruction near Fairfax, Kansas???



## dungeonworks (Nov 22, 2009)

One of the guys in my club is relocating to a job near Fairfax Kansas.  He will be living near Independance, Missouri.  Our club is JKD Concepts, but he is open to either flavor of JKD.  Does anyone have suggestions on whom he should go see?  

Thanks in advance.


----------

